# Paint creek slob



## Swampbuckster

Anthonydaslayer said:


> U guys can't even tell me what year it was.... If I put a pic of my car up obvi ur gunna say that was the one. I'm not dumb. U talked first. So u telll me


You are a child and have a lot of growing up to do. I ain't too much older than you and can say I was a hell of a lot more mature of a man than you at your age of 26, which is hard to believe too.


----------



## mgallagher25

I don't know what year my wife's car is that I see everyday


----------



## Syndicate

Anthonydaslayer said:


> U guys can't even tell me what year it was.... If I put a pic of my car up obvi ur gunna say that was the one. I'm not dumb. U talked first. So u telll me


Then wait, let him say if he's so much of a liar.


----------



## Swampbuckster

mgallagher25 said:


> I don't know what year my wife's car is that I see everyday


I don't know what year my _wife _is and I see that everyday


----------



## Anthonydaslayer

I'll be taking this to a good service.


----------



## Anthonydaslayer

Hope it was fun false framing me. No pics, doesn't know what year it was, and now he's not awnsering, wow yup it was totally me. The guy that didn't even fish today


----------



## Syndicate

Anthonydaslayer said:


> I'll be taking this to a good service.


Please start a conversation then we can talk.


----------



## Anthonydaslayer

Didn't even say where he was either


----------



## mrjimspeaks

So where's that car pic? Pretty sure you've got a smartphone, takes all of 2 minutes.


----------



## Anthonydaslayer

Tell this guy to tell me what year it was


----------



## Anthonydaslayer

It's odd this guy hasn't talked in awhile that mad this thread?


----------



## Syndicate

Anthonydaslayer said:


> It's odd this guy hasn't talked in awhile that mad this thread?


Some people are busy and have stuff to do, only reason I'm on here is to assure that everything said is fair on yours and my part.just be considerate, that's all we want


----------



## Swampbuckster




----------



## Syndicate

Swampbuckster said:


>


That Looks like Derek Jeter lmao.


----------



## chuckinduck

I sure wouldn't post a pic online if I knew I was busted either.


----------



## Anthonydaslayer

Lol ok David, calling me out saying it was me now believing me, you guys are something else. I kno what I did and I know that wasn't me dispite anything u guys say on here. Frame me all u want. Unless u have proof of anything don't talk About me on here. And why would u take this to social media? U shoulda called the cops and seen if there was cameras. That's just me tho. That be the right way to do things. Go back to the place u apparently saw me and see if they had cameras. I really hope they do so u can look dumb and find out it wasn't me. That's my to sense. Until next time


----------



## Syndicate

[Q UOTE="Anthonydaslayer, post: 5901081, member: 104046"]Lol ok David, calling me out saying it was me now believing me, you guys are something else. I kno what I did and I know that wasn't me dispite anything u guys say on here. Frame me all u want. Unless u have proof of anything don't talk About me on here. And why would u take this to social media? U shoulda called the cops and seen if there was cameras. That's just me tho. That be the right way to do things. Go back to the place u apparently saw me and see if they had cameras. I really hope they do so u can look dumb and find out it wasn't me. That's my to sense. Until next time[/QUOTE]mmmm, not calling you out, just proving a point. I guess that can be considered but ok.


----------



## Swampbuckster

Well it certainly wasn't me.


----------



## Anthonydaslayer

Syndicate said:


> [Q UOTE="Anthonydaslayer, post: 5901081, member: 104046"]Lol ok David, calling me out saying it was me now believing me, you guys are something else. I kno what I did and I know that wasn't me dispite anything u guys say on here. Frame me all u want. Unless u have proof of anything don't talk About me on here. And why would u take this to social media? U shoulda called the cops and seen if there was cameras. That's just me tho. That be the right way to do things. Go back to the place u apparently saw me and see if they had cameras. I really hope they do so u can look dumb and find out it wasn't me. That's my to sense. Until next time


mmmm, not calling you out, just proving a point. I guess that can be considered but ok.[/QUOTE]
Facts.


----------



## Syndicate

Swampbuckster said:


> Well it certainly wasn't me.


You look like the culprit for sure lmao!


----------



## Syndicate

mrjimspeaks said:


> You need to pay more attention in your English classes kiddo.


Lol


----------



## mrjimspeaks

What model year is that red car or it's all a sham!!!!!!!


----------



## Swampbuckster

I think everyone on SE thread should post a pic of their ride, along with a fish pic! You know, to connect some faces to usernames!


----------



## Anthonydaslayer

My car isn't red


----------



## Syndicate

Anthonydaslayer said:


> My car isn't red


smh...wow


----------



## Syndicate

Swampbuckster said:


> I think everyone on SE thread should post a pic of their ride, along with a fish pic! You know, to connect some faces to usernames!


I'm in hahaha


----------



## MIfishslayer91

Syndicate said:


> Tony, please don't act like you care about this place. I distinctly remember on the day of the Brute Stock release in Auburn hills, you stomping on Kris P.'s fish and along with that you told me "I have good news call me later". Your good news was that you were going to fish paint illegally the next day. You were debating it because you didn't want to get caught. I had the rap line ready on call for if you did go down there. Lucky you didn't. You do remember this correct? Am I leaving out any details to the story?


Now he's stomping on people's fish :lol:kinda makes ya wonder now what he was doing when he made the thread "paint creek open" like 2 weeks before opener! That story and the thread are really starting to match up.


----------



## Syndicate

MIfishslayer91 said:


> Now he's stomping on people's fish :lol:kinda makes ya wonder now what he was doing when he made the thread "paint creek open" like 2 weeks before opener! That story and the thread are really starting to match up.


It was before that but even so.


----------



## Anthonydaslayer

Syndicate said:


> It was before that but even so.


If u wanna talk or meet up call me. I can always come by bud


----------



## MIfishslayer91

Anthonydaslayer said:


> If u wanna talk or meet up call me. I can always come by bud


Here ya go again trying to fight other members...


----------



## Anthonydaslayer

Did I say fight? I said talk


----------



## mrjimspeaks

You've gone from crying about how older guys pick on young kids to trying to start fights. Way to go. It's easy being a tough guy on the internet. Unless op is lying it sounds like you turned tail and ran when confronted....


----------



## Syndicate

r







really? Cuz here it doesn't sound like you wanna "talk" I'm not afraid of you little guy.


----------



## Anthonydaslayer

No proof like I said......... It wasn't me I'm not fighting something I didn't do.


----------



## Anthonydaslayer

Never said anything about fighting David, once again


----------



## mrjimspeaks

crazy there hasn't been a lock yet


----------



## cireofmi

Someone pass the popcorn.


----------



## mrjimspeaks

Popcorn is everywhere, we need more butter.


----------



## Bluntman

The car wasn't a charger. It was a brand new challenger with black rims. My mistake I get the two mixed up!


----------



## Syndicate

Bluntman said:


> The car wasn't a charger. It was a brand new challenger with black rims. My mistake I get the two mixed up!


Oh my god


----------



## Swampbuckster

I dont think anyone else said it was you, although yes implied. Things went down pretty shady imo. You defended yourself pretty poorly, as if something indeed was hiding. Sounds like bigger fish to fry between Syndicate and yourself.


----------



## Anthonydaslayer

Well it wasn't me end of story. I'm not arguing it anymore. Say what u guys want


----------



## Syndicate

Anthonydaslayer said:


> It was a challenger lol even the guy said


Yah I got that now, sorry that we all improperly accused you


----------



## Syndicate

Everyone thinks this was me don't they...that sucks. I don't know why, maybe it's because I know Tony the most? Why would I post something to you Tony? FYI I haven't talked to Tony in over a month, what's the point of me making something like this out of no where. If there is a way I can prove it to you guys then let me know. Also FYI my dad told me to not talk to him anymore, so I respected that. I parted with Tony in a respectable manner and he wasn't happy about that.


----------



## Anthonydaslayer

Syndicate said:


> Everyone thinks this was me don't they...that sucks. I don't know why, maybe it's because I know Tony the most? Why would I post something to you Tony? FYI I haven't talked to Tony in over a month, what's the point of me making something like this out of no where. If there is a way I can prove it to you guys then let me know.


I believe u didn't do it now. I can prove to u I wasn't at paint creek yesterday either. I have the proof and the guy posting about me doesn't. Believe what y'all want.


----------



## Syndicate

Anthonydaslayer said:


> I believe u didn't do it now. I can prove to u I wasn't at paint creek yesterday either. I have the proof and the guy posting about me doesn't. Believe what y'all want.


I believe you, the guy said it was a challenger and I know how you feel about paint.


----------



## Anthonydaslayer

Thanks bud. I love fishing paint. I would NEVER destroy it. I know how lucky I am to have a creek so close to my house with trout, that isn't something u take for granite. U guys can say what u want and **** but I wasn't there guys. Now I gotta watch my back on paint regardless who Believes me. Kinda sad TBH, slowing making me not wanna fish possibly knowing someone's can hurt me out there. Just my 2 sense.


----------



## Syndicate

Anthonydaslayer said:


> Thanks bud. I love fishing paint. I would NEVER destroy it. I know how lucky I am to have a creek so close to my house with trout, that isn't something u take for granite. U guys can say what u want and **** but I wasn't there guys. Now I gotta watch my back on paint regardless who Believes me. Kinda sad TBH, slowing making me not wanna fish possibly knowing someone's can hurt me out there. Just my 2 sense.


Tony, I don't think anyone is going to attempt to hurt you.


----------



## Anthonydaslayer

Lol idk some people are crazy. I'd hope not to. I'll just have to try and protect myself I guess or take my dad with me from now on.


----------



## Anthonydaslayer

I'm not trusting anyone.


----------



## fishrod

Walks like a duck, looks like a duck....Whoever it was, should've performed the three S's .


----------



## Syndicate

fishrod said:


> Walks like a duck, looks like a duck....Whoever it was, should've performed the three S's .


Seriously I take responsibility for the fact that I said I think it was him. He matched the description and car to a tee, so I seriously thought it was him.


----------



## Syndicate

Well I guess some time I'll see you guys on the river and if you're going to the Huron River cleanup I'll meet you there too. Gonna be my first time ever on the river.


----------



## junkman

Wow this is still going strong.Pass the popcorn.Got in before the lock.:woohoo1:


----------



## chuckinduck

junkman said:


> Wow this is still going strong.Pass the popcorn.Got in before the lock.:woohoo1:


I had to go to bed. 6am comes pretty early. Looks like I still have some entertainment left for today even tho the drama of who did it is now dispelled.


----------



## Syndicate

Basically over, not too much entertainment. Tony is coming over for a few minutes after school and were gonna figure things out, this is a problem.


----------



## Anthonydaslayer

Done deal


----------



## MIfishslayer91

We were pretty quick to judge which is stupid. Think about it, how many teenagers have brown hair and wear flat bill hats now a days? Like every other dude you see lol. Dude nothing's gona happen on the river to you, everyone knows it wasn't you.


----------



## Swampbuckster

MIfishslayer91 said:


> We were pretty quick to judge which is stupid. Think about it, how many teenagers have brown hair and wear flat bill hats now a days? Like every other dude you see lol. Dude nothing's gona happen on the river to you, everyone knows it wasn't you.


You just may want to bend a curve in your bill, and sell your black dodge with lettering across the windshield!!!!lol. Wow. Yup, apologies to you Das Slayer. You've been a victim of mistaken identity.


----------



## Anthonydaslayer

Swampbuckster said:


> You just may want to bend a curve in your bill, and sell your black dodge with lettering across the windshield!!!!lol. Wow. Yup, apologies to you Das Slayer. You've been a victim of mistaken identity.


Thanks


----------

